# DTV Starz preview weekend Oct. 11-14



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

From a recent e-newsletter:



> Starz® Free Preview
> Go Hollywood. Watch an entire weekend of Starz (Channels 520533) for FREE October 1114.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I've just gone through and set up well over a dozen recordings on the various Starz! and Encore channels. Thanks for the heads up, Robin!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks for the bump--I hadn't set mine yet!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Groovy.
Thanks


----------



## careys (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. Scheduled a few of my own!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Funny I get 721 on those channels.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It seems that the freeview ended at 6am today. 

I scheduled Grudge 2 for 7:20a this morning. Got a blank screen.
I did get RV which started at 4:20a.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Don't you love it how D* almost always [email protected]#ks up the free previews that are of more than three days length?

Edit: Yeah, it's back on now, but earlier Sunday morning I also noticed the channels had all been taken away....

Another edit: Oh, but wait, it looks like I'm getting about half the channels.... Argh.

Yet another edit: Now they're all back. Good grief!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yup... two of the programs I scheduled didn't record (or recorded blank screens)...

I checked and most of the channels are still available, but a couple of the HD channels were offline about 3am Pacific time...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

DTV...so incompetent during the previews...and most everything else.
I was recording Freedomland very early this morning. When I woke up, the TV had a screen saver bouncing around.
So I checked my recording, and, sho'nuff...at about 55 minutes it went black telling me that the channel was not purchased.


----------



## vegaspl (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm not complaining. When I saw how many Starz current movies were in HD, Not only did I record over 8 of them, but decided to add Starz/Encore to my account. Heck, with it being over 3 figures ($) what's another $10


----------

